# Proper Prop for 18' McKee WT w/ 150 Hamaha



## MThook (Feb 7, 2008)

'Think I need a new prop. My 18' McKee w/ 150 2stroke Yamaha only does 49-50rpm at wot. I have very used 21p ss prop. I bought boat and all from Key Sailing and it was a rental. I can only assume prop saw a lot of sand 'cus Prop Shop said it was very worn. Any help will be thanked.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I would say that yes, it probably has 1-2" too much pitch. Call accu-prop and talk to them. Really nice guys, some neat machines from this century, and good work!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I was going to say to move down to a 19 pitch... that would get you to about 5400 rpms.. but if the prop is as worn as you say, may even have to go to a 17, or repitch a 19 to a 18, your not saying what the diam. is,, I had a 15 x 15 on my 21 seaswirl and it did just fine....


----------

